# I just started reading The Call by Os Guinness



## baron (Aug 6, 2010)

Hope this is right place to post this. 

Was wondering if Os Guiness is Reformed? I see this book on Reformed Thelogical Seminary reading list.

In chapter 5 he talks about the Protestant Distortion: Wheras the Catholic distortion is a spiritual form of dualism, elevating the spiritual at the expanse of the secular, the Protestant distortion is a secular form of dualism, elevating the secular at the expense of the spiritual. Under the pressure of the modern world, the Protestant distortion is more extreme. It severs the secular from the spiritual altogether and reduces vocation to an alternative word for work. In so doing, it completley betrays the purpose of the calling and, ironically activates a counterreaction that swings back to the catholic distortion again. Better, it would seem, the dulasim of making calling purely spiritual then the dualism of making calling purely secular.
The seeds of the Protestant distortion can be traced right back to the Puritians themselves. Overall the Puritans were magnificent champions of calling. like the earlier reformers, the best and clearest thinking of them never split the primary call (by God, to God,for God) from the secondary call (everyone, everywhere, in everything).

Can some one explain this to me as a forth grader? The more I read it the more confused I become. Maybe I need to start reading the book from the beginning again.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've only read a few things by the author, and have not been favorably impressed. It's hard to know whether he was commentating from a Christian perspective, or one of his own opinions. Nothing wrong with either realm, but it needs to be clear, otherwise, it becomes yet another stumbling block for the "world," or another discouragement within the church.

From the church, God's people are to try, by God's grace, to bring His Kingdom to every aspect of everything, for the Honor and Glory of God- knowing that will not fully happen until His return.

I for one, wish more Christians were involved in art, politics, media, government, etc., and self consciously so.


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 6, 2010)

I've read a number of his books and find the ones on critiquing the culture or Evangelicalism to be the best. I don't believe he's solidly Reformed...more Evangelical...He did sign the ECT document I believe.


----------

